# HR10-250 + Slicer + 6.3d - errors out on InstallSw



## ARC (Dec 16, 2001)

I downloaded Slicer for 20 bucks yesterday. (so it is the newest version).

My hacked HR10-250 has a 750 gig drive very happily running 3.1.5f, so I figured I need to mess with it and get the bennies that verison 6.3d has to offer (speed, folders, etc.)

Ran add63.tcl yesterday, and found this morning that SantieClaws had deleted my 6.3a upgrade file and left a 6.3d file in its places (woohoo) as witnessed by the command at the bash:

750gig-TiVo# echo mls /SwSystem | tivosh
Directory of /SwSystem starting at ''

Name Type FsId Date Time Size
---- ---- ---- ---- ---- ----
3.1.5f-01-2-357 tyDb 850 03/14/05 17:41 700
6.3d-01-2-357 tyDb 1140495 06/03/07 07:39 772
ACTIVE tyDb 850 03/14/05 17:41 700

So, all eager, I :
Unzip the slicer on my winxp laptop
Used telnet to mount RW (also skipped this step in repeat tries when Slicer failed the first few times)
Used binary transfer in WS FTP Pro to put slicer in /hacks (also tried putting in /tv_bin, no joy there either)
Used chmod 755 to the slicer file (also skipped this in other tries)
verified that installSw.itcl is also 755
From the /hacks folder, issued
./slicer 6.3d-01-2-357

It does find and run slicer and the update file ok, so the syntax is ok, I think.

Again, I HAVE used binary to transfer the file.

results of running the command:
and see the following;

The Slicer - Version 1.7

WARNING!! We are about to install 6.3d-01-2-357 software on your TiVo
Once you start this process, there is no way to restore your
previous software version without re-imaging. Before you begin,
we suggest you make a backup image of your hard drive, and read
the forums at www.tivocommunity.com and *************.com that
pertain to The Slicer.

Hit <enter> to continue, or <cntrl-c> to exit:

Great! Here we go...

Your root filesystem partition is hda7
Your kernel partition is hda6
Your alternate root filesystem partition is hda4
Your alternate kernel partition is hda3

6.3d-01-2-357 software slices are correctly loaded and ready to install.

Checking your system for required utilities...
find is present
wget is present
tar is present
sed is present
cut is present
All required binaries are present. Proceeding...

Editing installSw.itcl

Installing new software. This will take several minutes...
./installSw.itcl: /tv/Inc.itcl: No such file or directory
./installSw.itcl: tvsource: command not found
./installSw.itcl: tvsource: command not found
./installSw.itcl: tvsource: command not found
./installSw.itcl: namespace: command not found
./installSw.itcl: class: command not found
./installSw.itcl: method: command not found
./installSw.itcl: method: command not found
./installSw.itcl: method: command not found
./installSw.itcl: private: command not found
./installSw.itcl: private: command not found
./installSw.itcl: private: command not found
./installSw.itcl: private: command not found
./installSw.itcl: line 29: syntax error near unexpected token `}'
./installSw.itcl: line 29: `}'

installSw.itcl failed to set up your new partitions. Please
run /tvbin/installSw.itcl manually to pinpoint the error.
Also check to see if installSw.itcl was edited properly.
Since your bootpage was not flipped, you will not lose your
existing hacks if you reboot, and The Slicer may safely be
run again. Exiting now...
750gig-TiVo#

-----------------------------------------------------------------------
The error when I run installSw.itcl is the same:

750gig-TiVo# installSw.itcl
.//installSw.itcl: /tv/Inc.itcl: No such file or directory
.//installSw.itcl: tvsource: command not found
.//installSw.itcl: tvsource: command not found
.//installSw.itcl: tvsource: command not found
.//installSw.itcl: namespace: command not found
.//installSw.itcl: class: command not found
.//installSw.itcl: method: command not found
.//installSw.itcl: method: command not found
.//installSw.itcl: method: command not found
.//installSw.itcl: private: command not found
.//installSw.itcl: private: command not found
.//installSw.itcl: private: command not found
.//installSw.itcl: private: command not found
.//installSw.itcl: line 29: syntax error near unexpected token `}'
.//installSw.itcl: line 29: `}'
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

I do not see a /tv folder in the TiVo drive (as viewed from ls & WS FTP Pro), yet there are a number of commands in that first passage that refer to it:

#############################################################################
source $tcl_library/tv/Inc.itcl
tvsource $tcl_library/tv/Database.itcl
tvsource $tcl_library/tv/SwSystem.itcl
tvsource $tcl_library/tv/SwModule.itcl

namespace import Inc::*

class Installer {

method installSoftware {name targdir}
method FSafeToInstall {name}
method svclog {msg}

private variable currentName ""
private variable newName ""
private variable currentId ""
private variable newId ""
}

Since this is where the slicer is bombing out, should I edit this file ? is slicer looking in the wrong place?

I have posted this info on the DVRUpgrade forum, and gotten one person(moderator) responding, but he posts infrequently, asks one question each post, and is stuck on the notion that I did not use binary to transfer (despite my assurances to the contrary )

argh.

Oh yeah, and I got the usual response for asking about this up on DD. My bad.


----------



## rbautch (Feb 6, 2004)

I suggest replacing your installSW.itcl file with this one and trying again. If it still doesn't work, I'll grab the installSW.itcl file from my 6.3d box.


----------



## ARC (Dec 16, 2001)

THANK YOU!
The file you pointed me to has worked, in that the slicer script never aborted. It did give the errors as before - I still wonder about the /tv folder it complains about - it is not on my TiVo, but it sure looks for it to be there. 
Here is the process as displayed:

Checking your system for required utilities...
find is present
wget is present
tar is present
sed is present
cut is present
All required binaries are present. Proceeding...

Editing installSw.itcl

Installing new software. This will take several minutes...
./installSw.itcl: /tv/Inc.itcl: No such file or directory
./installSw.itcl: tvsource: command not found
./installSw.itcl: tvsource: command not found
./installSw.itcl: tvsource: command not found
./installSw.itcl: namespace: command not found
./installSw.itcl: class: command not found
./installSw.itcl: method: command not found
./installSw.itcl: method: command not found
./installSw.itcl: method: command not found
./installSw.itcl: private: command not found
./installSw.itcl: private: command not found
./installSw.itcl: private: command not found
./installSw.itcl: private: command not found
./installSw.itcl: line 29: syntax error near unexpected token `}'
./installSw.itcl: line 29: `}'

installSw.itcl failed to set up your new partitions. Please
run /tvbin/installSw.itcl manually to pinpoint the error.

Checking your system for required utilities...
find is present
wget is present
tar is present
sed is present
cut is present
All required binaries are present. Proceeding...

Editing installSw.itcl

Installing new software. This will take several minutes...

installSw.itcl ran successfully, and set up your new partitions.
Please note the following:
Your new root filesystem partition is 4
Your new kernel partition is 3

Hit <enter> to continue, or <cntrl-c> to exit:Copying your hacked kernel to the
new boot partition...
2048+0 records in
2048+0 records out
kernel copied successfully!

Mounting your new root filesystem /dev/hda4 now...
New filesystem mounted successfully!

Creating dummy iptables...
Copying your existing hacks to the new root partition...

Copying author file...

Copying your enhancements directory from /enhancements
Dont forget to run the /enhancements/var-symlinks.sh
script after you reboot to re-establish your symlinks
in var.

Copying your hacks directory from /hacks
Copying your busybox directory from /busybox
Copying the contents of /var/hack
Copying your profile from /.profile
Copying /var/spool
Copying all files in root non-recursively

IMPORTANT!! Please review the above list of hacks that were
copied to your new root partition. If you have any hacks that
were not copied, you must copy them manually to the
corresponding location in the /install directory before rebooting
Hit <enter> to continue:


----------



## ARC (Dec 16, 2001)

rbautch said:


> I suggest replacing your installSW.itcl file with this one and trying again. If it still doesn't work, I'll grab the installSW.itcl file from my 6.3d box.


 Any chance you can take a peak at this message thread please? . It may be that the problems I had with installSw.itcl and slicer somehow interfered with me getting zipper to work?


----------



## ARC (Dec 16, 2001)

rbautch - 
does zipper set the DNS server value to 4.2.2.2 , and does this prevent tweak.sh from checking outside my home net (and thereby making sh not run at all?)
Even though I set the IP address rather than allowing DHCP to do it, I thought that the Router's IP had to be the same as the DNS server value. At least, prior to 6.x I *think* that the two were set to the same set of octets as in 
192.168.1.121 255.255.255.0 192.168.1.1 192.168.1.1 (As I understand it the last two series are the Router and the DNS server....)


----------



## ARC (Dec 16, 2001)

looking into my TiVo's drive contents after zipper and before being able to get sh tweak.sh to properly execute:
i find that the etc/rc.d/rc.sysinit.author file has:
#!/bin/bash
export PATH=./:.:/utils:/bin:/sbin:/tvbin:/tivobin:/busybox
export TIVO_ROOT=
export MFS_DEVICE=/dev/hda10
tnlited 23 /bin/bash -login &
tivoftpd
fakecall.tcl
route add -host 204.176.49.2 gw 127.0.0.1
route add -net 204.176.49.0 gw 127.0.0.1 netmask 255.255.255.0
/busybox/setsid bash < /dev/ttyS2 &> /dev/ttyS2 &
echo
if [ -e /firstboot_flag ]; then
mount -o remount,rw /
if rm -rf /firstboot_flag; then
tivosh /hacks/network.tcl 192.168.1.121 192.168.1.1 
mount -o remount,ro /
reboot
fi
fi

I suspect that there is something wrong with having the first two route statements refer to wrong IP addresses nowhere near my own network's settings. I also have to wonder if zipper failed to set a firstboot_flag ?

Is it safe to re-run zipper, or will I simply get the same results (or worse?)


----------



## ARC (Dec 16, 2001)

The saga continues to unfold, hopefully someone will get great enjoyment from reading these.....

I just fond that sh tweak_uninstall.sh works - actually runs...even though in theory (by looking at the code in this file) it should abort...

750gig-TiVo# sh tweak_uninstall.sh
Removing directories and files...
Deleting Tivowebplus Installation...
Deleting cron Installation...
rm: /etc/passwd: No such file or directory
rm: /etc/group: No such file or directory
rm: /var/spool/cron: No such file or directory
Backing up your CallerID settings...
Deleting CallerID Installation...
rm: /var/hack/bin: No such file or directory
rm: /var/hack/etc: No such file or directory
rm: /var/hack/sbin: No such file or directory
rm: /var/hack/doc: No such file or directory
rm: /var/hack/share: No such file or directory
Original fakecall not found, skipping restore...
Removing gotomydvr...
Restoring original usb drivers...
mv: /etc/hotplug/usb.map.orig: No such file or directory
Deleting the profile...
No backup splash screen found, skipping splash restore...
Done!
So suspecting that the tgz file was not readable by tweak.sh, I downloaded a new copy of the rbautch tgz file, ftp'd it to /hacks, (renamed the one that came with zipper first since they are different sizes), chmodded it to 755 , chmodded tweak.sh to 755 also, and it still will not run. 
Soooo, transferred TWEAK.SH from the zipper CD to /hacks , mv TWEAK.SH tweak.sh, chmod 755 tweak.sh , sh tweak.sh , no joy in mudville.


----------



## ARC (Dec 16, 2001)

I also note that my rc.d folder has a lot of files that where not there prior to the upgrade, that I have never seen referred to in any threads up here. 

Are these temporary files placed there as part of the 6.3 upgrade process that zipper (or slicer, for that matter) would have removed if they had only succeeded in running?


----------



## kkluba (Oct 18, 2002)

I've no had any success with Slicer and 6.3d. It worked fine from b ro c. Here is output from my session:

_Checking your system for required utilities...
find is present
wget is present
tar is present
sed is present
cut is present
All required binaries are present. Proceeding...

Editing installSw.itcl

Installing new software. This will take several minutes...
child process exited abnormally
while executing
"exec /var/utils/updateroot /dev/hda /install /var/packages $name >&@ stdout"
invoked from within
"if [catch {$swsys loadFromDB $dbHandle $name} res] {
putlog "No software found in db for \"$name\", $res"
} else {
if {$emergency ..."
(object "::inst" method "::Installer::installSoftware" body line 23)
invoked from within
"inst installSoftware $name $Inc::TC_INSTALL_DIR "
(file "./installSw.itcl" line 182)

installSw.itcl failed to set up your new partitions. Please
run /tvbin/installSw.itcl manually to pinpoint the error.
Also check to see if installSw.itcl was edited properly.
Since your bootpage was not flipped, you will not lose your
existing hacks if you reboot, and The Slicer may safely be
run again. Exiting now..._

No luck running installSw.itcl manually. I am using the installSw.itcl provided above as well. I do have the /install directory.

Any ideas?


----------



## ARC (Dec 16, 2001)

Try using the file RBautch pointed to in messge 2 of this thread? Apparently the contents of InstallSw.itcl can vary, and what is in the file looks to be critical for slicer to run properly/at all.


----------



## kkluba (Oct 18, 2002)

Yeah I did try the installSw.itcl he provided above and it didn't work. Thanks for the suggestion though.


----------



## ARC (Dec 16, 2001)

another straw to clutch at - try using the dos2unix command on installSw.itcl just for the heckofit - I came across a thread where rbautch mentioned a single M in a line of (I think) installSw.itcl that might have been causing problems. Maybe?

as in 

dos2unix installSw.itcl 
and then
chmod 755 installSw.itcl

who noz?


----------



## kkluba (Oct 18, 2002)

I'll try it and let you know..

You are more help than the slicer folks. I've gotten zip when posting in their so called support forum.


----------



## ARC (Dec 16, 2001)

My conclusion at this point is that slicer excrunged my drive, perhaps because it encountered something it could not expect/handle. The drive was zippered last September, band new at that time.
I had fortunately made a backup (which took around two days to finish, 750 gigs via dd command, dma having been run first). 
I'm now ready to allow 6.3d to upgrade my recovered box. I will NOT be using slicer.  cover me, boys, I'm goin' in....


----------

